# looking for a good hospital for a colonoscopy.



## TomTao

I am due to have a colonoscopy done some time this year. I have a family history of bowel cancer and have had polyps removed previously. Any suggestions for hospitals in Bangkok, Hua Hin, Pattaya or phuket? Any positive experiences and costings would be appreciated.


----------



## joseph44

The Bangkok Hospital group has branches in all of the locations you ask for, but there may be other private hospitals present. 
Since a colonoscopy is a rather standard procedure, you should "shop" around a bit; you may notice huge price differences and Bangkok Hospital seems to be very expensive.


----------

